# Modo ingenieria



## Abeltronica (Jun 8, 2010)

Salu2, estoy llevando un curso de sistemas moviles y quiero hacer una monografia sobre la cobertura de los moviles y ver los cambios cuando pasamos entre dos celdas. Estuve investigando que esos y otros datos se encuentran en el modo ingenieria de cada movil, pero no encuentro como entrar al modo ingenieria de mi telefono, ojala me puedan ayudar, los moviles con los que cuento son motorola i570,z3; sony ericcson k550 o w800


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 8, 2010)

no se mucho de sistemas moviles me gustara saber un poco mas al respecto espero coloques algun aporte en el foro al respecto, me dedico a la reparacion de celulares y conosco algunos codigos de menus ocultos y tenia el que solicitas (creo) pero lamentablemente no lo recuerdo porque no me era de utilidad para la reparacion, preguntare a colegas si aun tienen documentacion al respecto y te digo mientras te dejo unos codigos utiles:
http://arkanet.galeon.com/gsm.htm


----------

